# Long Lost Halloween cd



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello all!
I realize this is a long shot but wondered if anyone would be able to help me find what i'm looking for. I had a halloween cd which I loved and unfortunately lost a while ago. It was a narrated story, by a male voice, with all sorts of spooky background noises and sound effects. I don't remember much of the story line other than in the beginning the narrator crunching through dried leaves and spotting a house, or i'm assuming a haunted mansion off in the distance which he then headed towards.
I purchased it new around the early 1990s if having a date helps to narrow it down. 

Probably a long shot, but any suggestions would be much appreciated. Thank you all! And happy early halloween!


----------



## meestercranky (Oct 2, 2005)

you might find it here: Mostly Ghostly Music Sharing Blaaahhhggg!!!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sounds a lot like 1977's "Halloween Horrors", which is partway down the page on Halloweiner's website right here.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Yeah that's one I was thinking of too. It came out around the 90's on CD too.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I'll have to check those out and see if any are it


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Make sure you let us know if you find it! you've got us all curious now!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Boo  It wasn't Halloween Horrors. I think the guy had a lower voice and talked on and off throughout the whole thing. I found a cd on ebay where the cover looks familiar. I'm just waiting for the auction to end!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

What's the name of the one on ebay? Someone here may already have it ripped to their PC.


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

I myself am looking for Neil Innes Haunted Halloween... maybe that is it?


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Halloweiner said:


> What's the name of the one on ebay? Someone here may already have it ripped to their PC.



That was a good idea! I should have looked online but I already ordered it!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

What was the name of it if i may ask?


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

YAY!!!

Spooky Tales And Scary Sounds

Amazon.com: Spooky Tales And Scary Sounds: Music

I got the cd off of ebay. But it doesn't say who the narrator is. 

But if anyone else wants it, the files already online here:
Mostly Ghostly Music Sharing Blaaahhhggg!!!: SPOOKY TALES & SCARY SOUNDS


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Ahhh yes. Glad you found it. That one has had 3 or 4 different releases, and I do think one of them had a purple cover. The one I shared I got last Halloween from Wal-Mart, and it had this cover to it. I see you can get it for as cheap as 1 cent on Amazon.


----------

